# I'm Thinking of moving to Dubai.



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all my name is Andrew and im looking to move to dubai with my girl fiend and dog.

Iv been offered a job, the offer is 9000p/m + commision AED,Fully expenced company car, health insurance, x2 flights to uk per year, mobile phone.

Would this be enough to live on out there?, is food and drink expensive?, i would like to rent a 1 bed property near the expat community could you please let me know where the best place to look is?, my budget for a 1 bed property is around 3,500-4000AED, Would you know if bills would be included in the rental of the property?, If i have left any thing out could you please fill me in.

Many thanks for your help.

Andrew.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Andrew, I've put your post into the Dubai forum, you'll probably get a better response in here!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Jo Jo, thanks for your help.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Is the 9000pm you are getting paid in aed or another currency?
IF its aed then you will be staying at home and eating ramen noodle 7 days a week. Sorry only trying to be truthful. But good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

how much do you think i would need to live on over there?.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

9000aed p/m


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
What field will you be working in?
You mentioned 9000 + commission, any ideas of monthly commission payment? eg (best poss scenario) etc 
9000 (bit low)


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi thanks for replying, i have been told that the commision ranges from 2000-10000aed p/m.
The field i will be working in is Pest Control Field Sales, i will be living on my own until jan 2010, then my partner will be looking to come over to work. what do you think?


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

hayden-16 said:


> Hi thanks for replying, i have been told that the commision ranges from 2000-10000aed p/m.
> The field i will be working in is Pest Control Field Sales, i will be living on my own until jan 2010, then my partner will be looking to come over to work. what do you think?


A medium grade Indian engineer employed as my 2IC to report in my absents os is payed AED10000 p/m, AED12000 less than an Aus expat doing the same job.

AED9000 salary is low less than 50% the usual min. salary to UK citizen in non magnt role.

The purpase of being in Dubai is to make money if you can't no point being there.

Min accom allowance AED5500 p/m would put you in single bed apmt in International City, ok but fast becoming a bit third world.

Dont trust commission payments unless you know the company mgmt personally especially if owned/operated by non Euros not that expat ownership is a guarantee of ethical business either.

Re your dog, if it goes pear shaped here will it be allowed to re enter UK.

Good Luck


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know its low, but what i was thinking is when my partner comes out in jan, then there may be an opportunity to save with both salery's coming in. any thoughts?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I suggest you go and get some quotes for the cost of shipping your dog over, that alone may be enough to put you off.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Bro its a really bad idea to come here with that low of a salary. Just keep looking, somthing better will come along.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Regarding the dog, we are currently looking for quotes, not sure how much it will be as yet but will keep you updated.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr big, can i ask how much you would give your self a week to live on honestly?


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Any one have any sales roles going paying more than 9000aed per month. lol.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Not a fair question to ask me as we are a family of 4.
But most everything is $$$$$ here
housing
car
groceries
eating out
clothes
entertainment

we spend 9000 a month on 2 cars. so please you cant compare my lifestyle to what you would have to live here.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats fair, thanks for being honest. They are flying me out there in the next few weeks, so when i meet the director i will try and neg the contract, if not then fair well sun shine hello lovely british rain. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

You can certainly survive with it. But if you're into drinking, that can get pretty expensive here.

If you have your heart set on coming here, then do it. But know before hand that you will spend every fils you earned here and won't be taking any of it back with you. If you're OK with that, go for it.


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, some good advice from the others members here re salary
I can see your from Slough, I'm currently in Windsor and have PM'ed you

Sonya


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

to add to the discussion - nobody seems to have mentioned that if you rent that they will need rent up front for a year. And that if it goes pear shape and you have your dog with you it will be very expensive to bring your dog back to the UK because of quarantine.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

hayden-16 said:


> Hi all my name is Andrew and im looking to move to dubai with my girl fiend and dog.
> 
> Iv been offered a job, the offer is 9000p/m + commision AED,Fully expenced company car, health insurance, x2 flights to uk per year, mobile phone.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew

One upfront cost overlooked, about AED12000 at Ikea to put in basic funiture/cook gear/utensils etc I dont know if I'm correct but I believe most places in Dubai go unfurn unless you can find an expat leaving his stuff behind.

If your employer will rent the accom then deduct cost from your income it makes it easier but at min AED5-6000 rent, your balance is enough for rice/tin fish diet if you dont sell. If you sell do you still get paid if the client does'nt or is late paying, a common event in Dubai. 

A point to be aware of, if you sign a predated cheque and it bounces, in UAE its go to jail automatically.

Water, electric, gas about AED800-1000 p/m.

On paper its a no go and you should never plan on two incomes to live, second income should be 100% unencumbered.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Merlin, 

Thanks for your reply, The director has found a few properties in the international city for around 2300aed fully furn, so in a few weeks time i will be poping out to have a look at the company and the country. If yes i will be looking to start nov-dec, then my partner will be coming ouit to work end of jan so im thinking on two salerys we may be ok.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds like you have your mind made up. good luck hayden16.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

i'v pmed you.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Mr Big, I will let you know how things go. thanks for all your time and advice.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it would be wise to see if you can get accomodation allowance or company accomodation. At least then you know you have roof over your head should you not get any commision that month. Everything is paid in cheques in advance here (don't know if you know that) It seems from the people that I have spoken to that they are generous when estimating the commision you will get each month to get you here.
Pay as mentioned does seem very low if no place to stay is offered, you don't want to end up in Dubai in a small studio in the middle of Sharjah where you spend your life in traffic. Think M25 at rush hour.


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

hayden-16 said:


> Hi Merlin,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, The director has found a few properties in the international city for around 2300aed fully furn, so in a few weeks time i will be poping out to have a look at the company and the country. If yes i will be looking to start nov-dec, then my partner will be coming ouit to work end of jan so im thinking on two salerys we may be ok.


Accommodation for 2300aed - check that this is exclusive accommodation, and not shared "bachelors accommodation". 

You should also know that once you accept a contract here, you can't change jobs within the contract period without permission from your employer - and as it will cost them a lot of money to get your visa in the first place, that can be hard to come by.

Also, it is illegal to live with your girlfriend here, a lot of people do it, but if you are caught then you can expect jail and/or deportation.

We (1 adult, one 16 year old and one offshore worker, only here half the time) need a minimum of 9000 per month for food, basic needs and one outing a week, one month we had to live on about 4000aed and it was hell! If you get into debt out here and your job finishes for whatever reason, you can expect to go to jail.

It's a great country to live in, but make sure you make the right decision before you come here, otherwise you are looking at a minimum of 2 years living on the breadline, which will spoil your expat experience somewhat.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

It's a no brainer, can't say you have'nt been warned of all the pitfalls


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a really hard think about moving to Dubai. It is not like the UK and can be really hard place to adjust to if you do not have the pingers to go with it and especially if you do not have any support systems..i.e. expats you know already living here, it could be a very bleak journey for you. Also I would not recommend bringing your dog...its a really hot summer here and your dog would spend most of that time (4-5 months) inside like yourself so something else to consider. Good luck!


----------



## iGreek (Oct 14, 2009)

You can survive on 9000AED a month, if you don't eat out, don't drink alcohol, don't smoke and don't have expensive taste on clothes, shoes, watches, etc etc.

Like others have said, Dubai is all about making money, if you want to make money and actually save money to take back with you, 9000 won't be anough, you'll be blowing all of it on living expenses and won't save anything.

My assistants all get paid 5000AED a month each, very low and I feel sorry for them cause they come out with nothing after all their expenses. Lucky in my field of work, I can pretty much ask for as much as I want, if they want the job done properly that is.


----------



## Joe Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi bringing a dog over from uk depends on size , my cross collie ( med size ) be about £1400 door to door or about £1000 with me doing some running around , includes pet passport , jags & paperwork. Emirates don't accept 'checked in ' you need to go through someone. Hope this helps.


----------



## gelgamish (May 10, 2009)

hayden-16 said:


> Hi Merlin,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, The director has found a few properties in the international city for around 2300aed fully furn, so in a few weeks time i will be poping out to have a look at the company and the country. If yes i will be looking to start nov-dec, then my partner will be coming ouit to work end of jan so im thinking on two salerys we may be ok.


Think about international city as a place where you will see some people walking around wearing something like sleepwear pajamas !!!! 

back to main point, as you mentioned earlier here, in International city there is something like AED2300 p/m for furnished 1 bed room apartment

Nothing like this my dear...
I was looking for apartment in Dubai , and the range for unfurnished studios was AED26000 to AED30000 in International city. Knowing that you have to pay the annual fees once in case of AED26000 annual rent plus security (refundable) of AED2000 plus agency fees of AED 2000 plus AED1000 for electric & water connection and some other hidden fees for maintenance and internet connection. In addition to the furniture which comes around AED10000 at least!

In one case you can come here with that salary, if they provide you with apartment+car+mobile, then you can think about some simple life to start

Do not put yourself in some situation that you will regret. Life here is costly!

Think about other opportunity if you like to work and live in Dubai ....
Dubai is good place for big purse !!

Take care


----------



## Scouse 6 (Aug 19, 2009)

hayden-16 said:


> Hi all my name is Andrew and im looking to move to dubai with my girl fiend and dog.
> 
> Iv been offered a job, the offer is 9000p/m + commision AED,Fully expenced company car, health insurance, x2 flights to uk per year, mobile phone.
> 
> ...


Andrew

If your expected salary is AED9000 p/m, you will find it hard to live here in Dubai. It is also against the law to live with somebody you are not married to, a lot of people do it, but I am just letting you know. For the rent you are looking to pay, you will also battle to find anywhere decent. I am paying AED 7000 p/m & my rent has come down a lot. You have to pay in advance for the rent as well, usually with 1 - 4 cheques, depending on the Landlord. Food is about the same, or a little bit cheaper, than the UK. But if you want to go out for a drink, in "Happy Hour" a bottle of beer will cost you AED15 - 20, when that is finished, you can double that price. There are places where you can buy booze from, in another Emirate out side of Dubai. If you buy in Dubai, you have to buy a Liceince & the drink is twice the price of that outside of Dubai. You will also have to check about your dog, as a lot of the appartment blocks do not allow pets of any sort.

I hope I have not put you off, as we have lived here for two years now & enjoy it.

You need to tell your employer that you want a housing allowance on top of yur salary, as that is the norm here.

Best regards

Paul


----------



## louise.koele (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Hayden

With two salarys you would be fine - but on only one salary you wouldnt be able to rent a 1 bed or a studio by yourself. Best idea would be to flat share in a 3 or 4 bed. 

Like the others say Dubai is no fun if you dont have money and theres not much point coming here unless you can save a bit too.

Dubizzle. com is a great website so check that out.

Definately see if they will give you a housing allowance and relocation package eg. flights/ excess baggage too


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

i personally would not bank on a dual income. things are unstable and volatile in dubai right now. see if you can survive on one income only first ? i think the numbers are too low, so either negotiate a higher amount or more perks. if not you will simply have to spend less...

- - - - -


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

To say that HOUSING ON TOP OF YOUR SALARY IS THE NORM is not quite true. 
All kind of arrangements exist. It depends on the industry, your level within the company, family circumstances etc etc and....unfortunately, last but not least, also where you are from/background what kind of deal you are offered/able to negotiate.

To cut a long story short...9000 AED is very low and, as other said, think long and hard if this is the plunge you want to take. Dubai is expensive and a lot of things are superficial !


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

I think International City in Dubai would be ideal for according to your budget. Water and electricity would be separate. And if you have a car traveling would not be a problem. Since you would not be having any loans from bank 9000/= would be alright in my opinion. so don't get in to loans and credit card stuff once you come down. If you need any help finding a place let me know when you come to DXB.




hayden-16 said:


> Hi all my name is Andrew and im looking to move to dubai with my girl fiend and dog.
> 
> Iv been offered a job, the offer is 9000p/m + commision AED,Fully expenced company car, health insurance, x2 flights to uk per year, mobile phone.
> 
> ...


----------

